# Sentra door insert covering



## maxed (Dec 31, 2002)

Door insert Kit in "vynal" are now avilable for 95-01 sentra and 200SX in many colors, pre-cut and ready for easy installation.

$24.99/shipped for 4Dr. Sentras & $19.99/shipped for 2Dr. 200SX
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33705&item=1875564305

For additional info or orders please contact: [email protected]


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think thats a rip off. Go to your local fabric/craft store and buy a piece of vinyl for like 5 or 10 fucks for a foot or something, and just cut it and use some spray glue or something. A lot cheaper than the "kit".


----------

